# 'Like' emojis



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This is confusing. One person can use one of the emojis and it stays at the front of the likes making it appear that the latest person to 'like' the post used the emoji when it could have been any one.

No, I don't like this new feature for the above reason.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> This is confusing. One person can use one of the emojis and it stays at the front of the likes making it appear that the latest person to 'like' the post used the emoji when it could have been any one.
> 
> No, I don't like this new feature for the above reason.


Geez, you ge multiple likes and still complain. 😜

If you click on the list of likes you can see who gave what smiley.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Geez, you ge multiple likes and still complain. 😜
> 
> *If you click on the list of likes you can see who gave what smiley.*


Yeah, I discovered that after my whine. Hey; if I don't witchbitch at least once in a while, I might lose my membership. And, have you forgotten that I'm lazy?


----------

